# Naltrexone, Gabatentin and Remeron



## Zeromega3 (Nov 14, 2016)

I've been taking these 3, and have read the side affects, though the provider that prescribed them was In a hurry and didn't really go over how they interact with each other (if they do) but she had high hopes for Naltraxone. I was just curious if anyone has taken these and what they're affects are. The provider said that Naltraxone should work immediately. Though it hasn't, soooo I'm not so sure if I should keep taking it. Of course I'm still going cause I don't want to just stop taking something without talking to a Doctor.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm not sure, but I remember to have read a study where depersonalization symptoms were causes by combining naltrexone with an adrenoceptor-receptor antagonist. But this does not necessarily mean that mirtazapine might do this, too, because there are several adrenergic receptors and maybe mirtazapine hits other ones.

Naltrexone should work immediately if the dosage is sufficiently high. And this might be a problem, because the necessary dosage is supposed to be very high (250 mg or maybe even more).


----------



## Zeromega3 (Nov 14, 2016)

That could explain why it is getting sorta worse, I usually start of the day good and throughout the day I get worse. But I'm not entirely sure. The dosage of Naltraxone I'm on is a quarter of a 50mg


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

30mg Remeron sent me to 24/7 dp hell. Few mgs was ok for sleep.


----------



## Zeromega3 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm not sure how much I take, but I will check when I get home, maybe I'll try not taking those tonight. But I'm not sure, I'm more of wanting to do that if it's okayd with my doctor. All these medications I've been taking haven't really helped much or at all.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

Naltrexone has helped me. It's the only drug were I feel significant improvement.


----------

